# Ticket To Ride



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Our daughter brought this game, "A Ticket To Ride" with her when she came to visit this week. 

We played it for the first time this evening. It was pretty easy to catch on and fun to play. 

Two to five players can play. 

Has anyone else played this game and if so, what did you think of it? 

It is train related. 

John


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a great game, John! If you look around, you may be able to find a special edition Marklin version that is very nice too. 

Keith


----------

